# XM music channels will have no commercials



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This isn't really news but just thought I would post the paragraph from the XM Newsletter I just received:

MORE TALK, MORE MUSIC... ALL ON XM!

Starting February 1, 2004, XM's Music Channels will be 100% Commercial-Free! 

XM's 2004 lineup also includes five new channels: Highway 16, The Blend, Fungus, Lucy and MSNBC. 

In addition to 100% commercial-free music, XM Instant Traffic & Weather will offer listeners in-depth, up-to-date road & weather conditions in 21 major metropolitan markets nationwide, 24 hours a day, seven days a week. The first 15 metropolitan markets will launch March 1, 2004. 

Get ready for 68 Commercial-Free Music channels, plus 32 channels of News, Sports, Talk and Entertainment, and 21 channels of Traffic & Weather.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Yeah baby Yeah


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I can't wait to get a listen to Lucy, and sample the industrial content on Fungus.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Woohoo! The rumors are true


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What rumors? XM first announced two weeks ago at CES.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Also, don't forget that, starting in March, they will over local traffic and weather for several large markets.

If it weren't for sports broadcasts on radio while I am driving I would never turn off XM at this point.


----------

